# Most ppl have no clue



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Good read.
https://ws.typeapp.com/ws/JkfNe16vrp


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Bad link.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

jeffreybehr said:


> Bad link.


Yup, didn't work for me either.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

+1^


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe we are the people without a clue because the link won't work.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Laughing my


rustygun said:


> Maybe we are the people without a clue because the link won't work.


Laughing ( lmao ) 
Yeah!! what up the link,


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

All I saw were three college-age coeds, all half-naked, having a pillow fight.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Link has no clue.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The link was posted in october , 
Link Might have been tested, Covid positive since.


----------

